# Aspire Breeze 2



## Smoky Jordan (29/5/18)

Hi Guys

Who has stock of this?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/5/18)

I got one day before yesterday from vape republic I think they still have stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (30/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I got one day before yesterday from vape republic I think they still have stock


awesome, thanks buddy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

